
Surveillance app CEO's KKK past - Ice_cream_suit
https://nypost.com/2020/04/28/banjo-app-ceo-damien-patton-reportedly-has-hidden-kkk-past/
======
tomohawk
> The revelations prompted Utah’s attorney general to suspend a $20.7 million
> contract Banjo had held with the state

Sad. The guy is not the same guy who did these things 32 years ago. Instead of
embracing and supporting this positive change, we punish it.

